# can java moss be planted in gravel?



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

if not what plants can? also are they good with fish and shrimp? 
If you have any pictures of the plants your mentioning please post a picture if you have one!

thanks a ton!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think Java Moss can be planted into gravel per se; it will more likely anchor itself and attach itself to the substrate.

There are many plants that can be planted into the substrate. Depending on what types of fish you keep will depend on whether they will leave the plants alone or turn them into their next meal.

Shrimp are fine with plants.

Is there something in particular that you are looking for?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

just stuff like java moss, and other cool plants


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea I was wondering if java moss can be used as a ground cover also. Ive got it laying against the gravel right now...hoping itll take hold down there...or is it not typically a ground cover?


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

its not your typical ground cover...but you can "make" it one

2 methods...

1) sandwich it between two pieces of screen...let it fill in...then trim it accordingly (like a moss wall)

or...

2) cover rocks or flat pieces of stone...let it fill in...then trim it accordingly


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

Take a look at my tank journal; I sandwiched Taiwan moss between gutter guard for the carpet. Another thing you could try is stretching out the moss and rolling plant sinkers into each end.


----------

